# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  برنامج الترجمه easylingo لن تحتاج الى غيره..

## عمر عقايله

اقدم لكم هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع والذي يقوم بالترجمه 
فقط عند الاشاره بالماوس عليها اينما كان موقعها 
بالاضافه الى تصريفات الكلمه
لن اطيل عليكم 
للتحميل من هنا
http://www.shamel.net/files/easylingo.rar

----------


## ajluni top

ألف شكر الك اخوي عمر

و ننتظر منك المزيد
و ان شالله الجميع يستفيد منه

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## Paradise

شكرا

----------


## amore75

شكرررررررررررررا

----------


## السعدوني

اشكرك مسبقاً بس انتظر حتى ابلغ نصاب الرسائل ويفتح معي الرابط




الله يرحم والديك

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور.... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## goker98

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## شــواريا

رووووووووعه

----------


## عمر عقايله

عن قريب نزبط الرابط

----------


## edawaimeh

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## odurdoor

i need one for long paragraph :Bl (13):

----------


## jihad66

شكرا

----------


## طرخان

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## أميرة الخوالد

لك كل الشكر

----------


## أميرة الخوالد

الرابط لا يعمل أرجوا إعادة رفعه

----------

